# God bless America! In spite of it's self.



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

So here we counting votes on the two choices we had for the pickings. We have a red flim flam man who has made millions on other peoples money and has the social graces of Vlad the Impaler. The other choice, a doddering old blue poop who has spent 47 years stealing all the loot that his future offspring could ever dream of. Vote independent you say?? Might as well go outside tonight and let the moon shine on your tongue for all the good that will do you. The two parties have everything so locked up that an honest man being elected would be whipped before he even got off the plane. He'd be in charge of meteor showers in Pocatello Idaho. Spend four years trying to climb out of the hole his "team mates" had dug for him.

And yet the nation somehow lives through the stupidity of it's voters.

Rant over.. pardon me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Tough times only thing keeps me happy is slingin


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I'm voting for democracy. And slingshots. Slingshots to keep happily occupied for now and far into the future, and for democracy to right itself eventually. And even if the country melts down, I'll still have the slingshots to play with.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

My ballot is labeled " cancelled". Theres no explanation why my right to vote as an American citizen was simply cancelled. My vote was not counted!it also says that I have no party affiliation. I can't seem to get any explanation whatsoever. Ever get the reeling youre being cheated? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's some 'Breaking Election News' I found quite interesting:

https://www.infowars.com/posts/groundbreaking-claim-trump-set-up-democrats-in-sophisticated-sting-operation-caught-stealing-election-red-handed/


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*These political memes aren't allowed but I'll comment before the thread is censored. Trump is knocked for his personality - so what, yours is no better. Once in a lifetime leaders can arrive in strange packages. What did he accomplish in under 4 years? Start with a warp speed vaccine and honestly count back. Do you sleep better at night knowing our military has never been stronger? Do you take all his myriad accomplishments for granted or simply deny them? We're currently stuck in neutral but watch dem's heads explode if Trump wins. *


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

I will say a few words as a citizen of Russia. Gentlemen, you are happy people, you can choose your President! You can determine the future of the country. We can not. We do not have democratic elections. Ours has been sitting in a chair for 20 years and is not going to leave. Find a man with steel eggs, who could knock the arrogance off our crazy old man!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *These political memes aren't allowed but I'll comment before the thread is censored. Trump is knocked for his personality - so what, yours is no better. Once in a lifetime leaders can arrive in strange packages. What did he accomplish in under 4 years? Start with a warp speed vaccine and honestly count back. Do you sleep better at night knowing our military has never been stronger? Do you take all his myriad accomplishments for granted or simply deny them? We're currently stuck in neutral but watch dem's heads explode if Trump wins. *


You are a wise man A. E. M.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tree Man said:


> My ballot is labeled " cancelled". Theres no explanation why my right to vote as an American citizen was simply cancelled. My vote was not counted!it also says that I have no party affiliation. I can't seem to get any explanation whatsoever. Ever get the reeling youre being cheated? Hmmmmm.....


Now Chris ...that just really the pits...The world is upside down!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Theres no explanation why my right to vote as an American citizen was simply cancelled.


Sharpie-Gate?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys, let's keep politics off Slingshot Forum. We don't need to bring this here.


----------

